# Your thoughts on my tank(s)



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

So i finally established all the fish i want in my tanks and i want to knw ur guys thoughts on them

My first tank is a 14 gallon biocube freshwater
all the water levels and chemistry on my tank are good and i do a weekly water change of about 30% and i also add some nourishment supplement for the plants so they can grow..

its heavly planted..
i have some:
java fern
money wort
driftwood

for fish i have:
6 neon tetras
1 whiptail catfish
1 mystery snail

Question: Can i add anymore in my tank? If so what kind of fish do u guys suggest... 



For my next tank i have a 10 gallon aqueon tank with a divider.. so its 5 gallons on each side

Side 1
fish i have in one side are:
1 ghost shrimp
1 female betta

Side 2
1 dwarf puffer 
1 ghost shrimp(just testing out if the puffer would be aggressive towards the shrimp) So far hes alive 

Question: Was wonder with my betta can i add another fish or would adding another on overstock it..

For my dwarf puffer is their any other fish i can add to it or should i just keep it solo or add another dwarf puffer?


Please reply and give me you inputs  good or bad are welcome

THanks 
jep


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> Side 2
> For my dwarf puffer is their any other fish i can add to it or should i just keep it solo or add another dwarf puffer?


In 5 gallons I wouldn't add another puffer. There is not enough room for them to get away from each other. They can be aggressive towards each other. The only other fish I have heard you can put in a tank with a DP is an Oto catfish though only being 5 gallons once again not sure there would be enough space for them both.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

for dwarf puffers should i have plants or are the aquarium ornaments ok?


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

For my tank with my 6 neons 1 mystery snail and 1 whiptail catfish was wondering if a dwarf gournami will do well with them

thanks 
jep


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree that the 10g is done as is, fish wise. DP's need more space for 2, a full 10g minimum. Also, I would not add to the Betta side. And yes, puffers absolutely love plants, they occur in plant-thick waters.

The 14g has some options. One is another couple of neons; six in the usual "minimum" but more is always better with shoaling fish, so if you like the neons you could get 2 or 3 more. Alternatively, with the 6 neons, another small shoaling fish would work, something like Ember Tetra or one of the smaller Cyprinids (rasbora), a group of 6 (or more if very small like Embers, 7-8 of them). I would not add a Dwarf Gourami. If you want gourami, the ideal would be a group (3-5) of the pygmy sparkling Gourami. Check the profile.

Byron.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

Thank u byron.. Was wondering why wouldnt a dwarf gournami work? And i was looking for the sparkling gournami i couldnt find it at any LFS was wonder do u knw of any good online store to buy fish?

Thank u
Jep


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure what your plans are for the whiptail catfish. Those guys go on to be about 6 " in length and hence 14 gal would not be ideal for him. 

You can add 2 or 3 more of the neons to make it a bigger group. If you do move your catfish to a bigger tank, it will open up more options.


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

If i were to move the whiptail what would be ur suggestion on a substrate fish or on another fish?

Thanks jep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If you get the true Rineloricaria parva as in our profile, it is fine in a 14g. While it may attain 5-6 inches, it is so very thin you hardly notice it. I've had this fish for many years, they are interesting and very peaceful. And they eat common algae, which is a bonus.

The dwarf gourami is problematic. Check the profile.


----------



## QuikDrawMcRaw (Jun 6, 2011)

How about a pair of cape lopez lyretail killifish? They're small, (under 2in), peaceful, not shy and beautiful to look at


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

i believe a few more shrimps wouldnt hurt, but for the most part your tanks are as is


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

So here's an update on my 14 gallon tank... I finally found some oto catfish and some sparkling gournamies.. So the totall fish in my tank are:

6 neon tetras
3 sparkling gournamies
3 oto catfishs
1 mystery snail..

Was wondering if tropical fish flakes are ok to feed the neeons and gournamies... i been feeding them that lately.. but i guess they wait until the flakes fall from the top and then they eat it.. Is their an alternative food that i can give the neons and gournamies


thanks
jep


----------



## jeppun21 (May 2, 2011)

oh if you guys wanted to knw where my whiptail catfish went.. i put him in my new 40 gallon tank and he seems to like it a lot


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

jeppun21 said:


> So here's an update on my 14 gallon tank... I finally found some oto catfish and some sparkling gournamies.. So the totall fish in my tank are:
> 
> 6 neon tetras
> 3 sparkling gournamies
> ...



as for food, For me i am a type of person who likes to have variety, and i do perform many things with my aquariums as myself. eat variety of foods and treat them once here and there. I use chopped frozen bloodworms here and there. for herbivores i blanch snow peas or lettuce, also i use a product which is called wakame (edible seaweed) but still used for those grazers/herbivores


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, variety is the thing. As for dry prepared foods, I use 4 different flake/pellet foods along with 4 different sinking foods (for substrate fish like corys, loachesm, catfish) alternating day to day so the fish have something different 4 days running. At least one of the 4 should be vegetable-based, such as algae, spirulina, kelp; this applies to both flake and sinking foods. Omega One and Hakari are good foods, and these both make various foods, so one can be the "green" base, one shrimp, etc.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

You can also leave water outside and raise mosquito larvae to feed your fish.


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

i would not recommend mosquito larvae, many can carry parasites and diseases, even to humans, if u wanted to raise something, go with brine shrimps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

